# 2003 Xenon Headlights in 2001 SE Anniv.



## Moopx (May 22, 2008)

Anybody ever try putting 2003 maxima headlights into the 2001 se? I've got the 20th anniv. model and wondered if it'd be more worthwhile than buying an aftermarket HID kid for the car.

Also.. does the car sound much cooler with a custom intake?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Light output would be better with 02-03 headlights. They were designed for use with HIDs. The aftermarket projector headlights for 00-03's suck. I'd only recommend those if you were planning to do a projector retrofit.

If you want sound from your intake you can always do a GAB(Ghetto Air Box) intake. Drill holes in the air box before in front of the filter(so the filter traps any dirt that may come in).


----------

